# iPod Touch 5G bloqué PDAnet



## rayquaza912 (12 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, c'est la prmière fois que je viens sur le Forum.
Alors voila mon problème : 
J'ai un iPod touch 5G jailbreaké iOS 7.0.4 blanc dont le bouton home ne fonctionne plus.

J'ai voulu télécharger PDAnet sur cydia pour partager ma connexion mais le tweak n'étant pas compatible (je suppose) au respring m'a affiché l'écran d'activation de l'Ipod. Je pensais que c'était normal, je fais toutes les étapes (langue, wifi,...) mais au moment de l'activation ("Activation de l'iPod, cela peut prendre plusieurs minutes...") l'écran reste et l'ipod et bloqué.

Si je fais activer avec itunes il me demande de le brancher a un mac/pc (ce que je fais) mais il n'est pas reconnu.

Ayant le tweak SBSettings lorsque je slide sur la barre d'état et que je clique sur "More" l'écran d'accueil s'affiche mais je ne peut ouvrir aucune application exempté FaceTime qui ne fonctionne pas (me demande de me connecter puis charge a l'infini) si j'appuie sur le bouton Home je reviens a l'écran d'activation, le centre de contrôle et centre de notification ne fonctionnent pas (je ne peut pas les ouvrir) .

Si dans SBSettings, je clique sur "kill process" (je crois) j'ai le processus "Mail" ; "FaceTime" (car je l'ai ouvert) et "Activation" (avec aucune icône) Si j'essaye d'arrêter le processus "Activation l'iPod redemmare sur l'écran d'Activation.

Mon bouton Home ne fonctionnant pas je ne peut pas entrer en mode DFU pour le restaurer et j'ai essayé avec plusieurs câbles et plusieurs ordinateur PC et Mac il n'est pas reconnu car le Mac/PC pense qu'il n'est pas activé.

La seule solution je pense serait de réparer le bouton Home puis le passer en DFU mais pensez-vous qu'il sera détecté par iTunes ? J'ai  demandé dans plusieurs magasin ça coute super cher ! 

Voila &vez-vous des idées, pensez vous que ça vaut le coup de réparer le bouton Home ?
J'attends vos réponses.


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

Je pense que tu dois faire réparer ton bouton là.. Parce que t'es bien dans la mouise..


----------

